# Ride in P-51 'Lady Alice'



## Geedee (Feb 2, 2012)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 2, 2012)

Very cool Gary! Can't wait to watch it at home with sound.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2012)

Very cool Gary! That is a great find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2012)

Great footage, great pilot.

MM


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 2, 2012)

Just watched it with sound. INCREDIBLE!! That's the closest I'll ever get to flying in a Mustang.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 2, 2012)

Superiorly awesome..


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Beauty !


----------

